# I need cherry blossom items



## Fudgybutt (Apr 12, 2020)

i need a few cherry blossom piles. I time travel so I am past blossom season. I have ten petals and I can pay bells for whatever else I need


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 12, 2020)

You cant time travel back to cherry blossom time??.. I can trade u some piles for flowers I  need Rose's cosmos mums and lillies

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

I have all the cherry blossom diys


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 12, 2020)

i have 2 extra DIYs if you're interested

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

just gimme a pm


----------



## Fudgybutt (Apr 12, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> You cant time travel back to cherry blossom time??.. I can trade u some piles for flowers I  need Rose's cosmos mums and lillies
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> I have all the cherry blossom diys


No because I haven’t been able to find the recipe it’s all egg balloons and when I get a normal one it’s bell s or clay

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Lotusblossom said:


> You cant time travel back to cherry blossom time??.. I can trade u some piles for flowers I  need Rose's cosmos mums and lillies
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> I have all the cherry blossom diys


I have lillies and roses


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 12, 2020)

Fudgybutt said:


> No because I haven’t been able to find the recipe it’s all egg balloons and when I get a normal one it’s bell s or clay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Do u have red yellow and white of each?


----------



## Fudgybutt (Apr 13, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Do u have red yellow and white of each?


I should let me check

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Lotusblossom said:


> Do u have red yellow and white of each?


Yes I do


----------

